# The lyrics to 'Fireflies', make so little sense that they are utterly maddening



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

[youtubehd]psuRGfAaju4[/youtubehd]

Lyrics:

_You would not believe your eyes
If ten million fireflies
Lit up the world as I fell asleep
_

1. 
The implied cause and effect here is quite insolent.
I wouldn't believe if 10,000,000 fireflies lit up the world whether or not you were falling asleep.

_
'Cause they'd fill the open air
And leave teardrops everywhere
You'd think me rude
But I would just stand and stare_

2.
Now you're just trying to make terrible rhymes on purpose right?
First of all, even if fireflies could produce tears, what are they crying about?
The fact that you're sleeping? Who cares?
Second of all, how are you staring at them if you're asleep? Isn't that the whole point of this portion of the song? Also, I wouldn't "think you rude" for staring at a bunch of fireflies. What do I expect you to do? Eat them out of courtesy?

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems_

3. Ok, the whole planet earth turning slowly thing is mildly poetic, but claiming that you have a potential conscious decision at any moment during sleep to either be awake or asleep is simply unfeasible and makes no statement whatsoever. Yes, people like to sleep, yes, when you are asleep you are unconscious and might be dreaming. I care because?

_
'Cause I'd get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs
As they tried to teach me how to dance_

4. Again with the terrible rhymes that although forced, still don't create any sensible lyrics. Not only are the fireflies crying because you are asleep, now they're giving you "hugs" in your now ambiguous sleep-wake state? You've proposed that the ratio of lightning bug to hug ratio is 10:1, does this mean it only takes 10 bugs to noticeably compress your body? What are you again?

I don't even know what to say about the dancing.... just.... ehhhh....

_A foxtrot above my head
A sock hop beneath my bed
A disco ball is just hanging by a thread_

5. Ok I'll just take your word for it that these emo bugs somehow are dance instructors. The foxtrot thing kind of makes sense. They might show you the pattern in the sky. The sock hop thing is a cute reference, but how does that relate to you learning how to dance? Is the disco ball a reference to the moon? If it's not, congratulations, you just failed at rhyming again by making absolutely no sense.

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems
When I fall asleep_

See #3

_Leave my door open just a crack
(Please take me away from here)
'Cause I feel like such an insomniac
(Please take me away from here)
Why do I tire of counting sheep
(Please take me away from here)
When I'm far too tired to fall asleep_

6. Ok, it seems that you've decided that you're a non-sleeping insomniac. Now, instead of having someone leave the door open and "take you away", wouldn't you want them to just let you fall asleep? Nice stab at the whole paradox thing, but you kind of ruined it with the poor forced rhyme again, and repeating two sets of two words as part of the same rhyme...

_To ten million fireflies
I'm weird 'cause I hate goodbyes
I got misty eyes as they said farewell_

6. So now the emo-flies are talking to you and you're getting even more emo than them? I'd like to point out that many people don't like goodbyes, and those seemed like filler syllables.

_But I'll know where several are
If my dreams get real bizarre
'Cause I saved a few and I keep them in a jar_

7. Again with the cringe-worthy grasp of cause and effect. If your dreams get very unusual, then you will know where some of the fireflies are, because you kept some of them. Where did you keep them? In a jar in your dream? So this jar only exists in this dream? Is the jar in your waking life? How does that help you in locating emo-flies in your dream?

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems
When I fall asleep_

See #3

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems
When I fall asleep_

See #3

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep
Because my dreams are bursting at the seams_

Wow, you just completely turned the insomniac verse on it's head. So you were asleep this whole time? Then why were you asking for my help? :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I've been obsessed with this song ever since Dennis Strehlau posted his 5x5 multi bld video 

Funny lyrics indeed


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a joke right? I got through the second verse then gave up. You wrote way too much for me to read. If you want messed up lyrics, try the band called "In Flames". They have a song called "Gyroscope". If you can make any sense of the lyrics you win a prize.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm being half sarcastic with my style, but I'm serious about how irritating the lyrics are when I hear the song.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2010)

...

1) Stop overanalyzing the lyrics from line one; it just makes you look impatient and dumb.

2) Spend some time thinking about the lyrics metaphorically perhaps?

3) If you don't like the song then _don't listen to it_! There are many many songs out there and many many bands. I completely agree with you that some bands can't write meaningful lyrics at all; however, not only does it not matter, but it's better than many popular rap songs (soulja boy off in this ho watch me crank it watch me roll), and I don't think it deserves a multi-page rant. Just go listen to music that doesn't suck, or else stop thinking about the lyrics.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

If there were any meaningful metaphors in these lyrics I would have mentioned them.

The entire song is simply forced poetry used to fit the style of the music.

I just read my comments without listening to the song or reading the lyrics, and unless you listen to the song, then read each lyric, then read my comments, you don't really get the full tone of my response. But I'll admit that that's a waste of time. I just needed a place to put into words how I feel every time my roommate plays this song at a ridiculously loud volume . _ .


----------



## Flicky (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds to me just like an insomniac trying to justify his not sleeping by being worried that he/she is missing something while they're sleeping.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, the lyrics are quite ridiculous, but I think the ultimate meaning of the song is about insomnia: 

_I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay
Awake when I'm asleep_

Get it? You do admittedly have to dig deep to interpret that, though. It's also very much up for debate, so I have no stake in saying this is totally right.

Edit: Ninja'd :/


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

RubikMagicPuzzleToy said:


> I agree, the lyrics are quite ridiculous, but I think the ultimate meaning of the song is about insomnia:
> 
> _I'd like to make myself believe
> That planet Earth turns slowly
> ...



Yes, the song is trying to say _something_ about insomnia. The "earth turning slowly" could be a reference to time appearing to move more slowly while one is awake.

However, everything relating to the fireflies is either a reference to a dream that he has, or to the power of his waking imagination. He makes this entirely unclear with the verse about "knowing where several are", by claiming that the fireflies are connected to his dreams being very bizzare. It is still ambiguous whether the fireflies represent his waking or sleeping life.

"Awake when I'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems"

The fact the this line changes to,

"Awake when I'm asleep
Because my dreams are bursting at the seams"

makes his entire cry for help as an insomniac seem pretentious. For the majority of the song he implies that it's "hard to say" if he would rather be awake or asleep, because _everything_ is never as it seems (when he is asleep). But this last line indicates that he enjoys hallucinations that he is experiencing as a waking insomniac. So it switches the perspective of his passive statement, and makes the only discernible point of the song a declaration of the fact that he is an insomniac.

In addition to all of this, it's undeniable that most of the rhymes seem forced.

Edit: Ay, I must seem crazy, but I have been essentially forced to listen to this song about a hundred times, and I can't help but hear each piercingly ridiculous sentence every time now.


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> Lol, I've been obsessed with this song ever since Dennis Strehlau posted his 5x5 multi bld video
> 
> Funny lyrics indeed



Ditto


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> This is a joke right? I got through the second verse then gave up. You wrote way too much for me to read. If you want messed up lyrics, try the band called "In Flames". They have a song called "Gyroscope". If you can make any sense of the lyrics you win a prize.



Yea, I stopped at the second one too.


----------



## desertbear (Jan 30, 2010)

Look up any other Adam Young/Owl City songs. They all have one or two lines that make a shred of sense. He just likes to put in trendy and cute fragments of thoughts into his songs.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

What a useless topic. 

While you're at it, why don't you go ahead and analyze 99% of the rap artists out there, and all of Lady Gaga's songs, too.


Songs are just meant to be listened to, not analyzed.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 30, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> What a useless topic.
> 
> While you're at it, why don't you go ahead and analyze 99% of the rap artists out there, and all of Lady Gaga's songs, too.
> 
> ...


+1

or maybe, he wrote this while he was really tired, but not the kind that allows you to sleep, he probably wouldst have been thinking straight at this point.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 30, 2010)

If you want some really meaningful, nice metaphorical lyrics to analyze, listen to Elliott Smith. You can analyze all of his songs for meaning (most of them mean a great amount). Don't waste your time with this though, as not all music was made with great purpose, some was just made for enjoyment.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 30, 2010)

imo u tink 2 much.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 30, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Songs are just meant to be listened to, not analyzed.



The same can be said about books, yet we still have English classes.


----------



## maggot (Jan 30, 2010)

At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the reason I like Ronnie James Dio apart from him being an amazing singer is that writes so damn strange lyrics, I find it quite amusing to picture him sitting with a piece of paper and pen and coming up with lines like "Ride the tiger, you can see his stripes, but you know he's clean" or "I'm a wheel, I'm a wheel I can roll I can feel". Also my favorite Beatles song is "I am the Walrus".


----------



## Athefre (Jan 30, 2010)

Topic Creator, listen to Death Cab for Cutie or any of Ben Gibbard's projects, he is much better.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate this song because of the lyrics. The Saltwater Room is there only song I like but the lyrics are still weird but some parts make remote sense.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 30, 2010)

maggot said:


> At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.



Yes


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 30, 2010)

all I have to say is learn how to interpret metaphors.

this on the other hand, really makes no sense.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 30, 2010)

maggot said:


> At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.



You win the thread.

On the other hand, if you want a song to post this on, go for "A Milli" by Lil Wayne. Now THAT has no meaning either literally or metaphorically.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> maggot said:
> 
> 
> > At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.
> ...



What about "A Milli [instrumental]"? That song is way better


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

maggot said:


> At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.



+15 bazillion.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

Want some dumb lyrics?

I Got a Feeling by The Black Eyed Peas



Spoiler



I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night 
I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night
I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night
I gotta feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night

Tonight's the night
Let's live it up
I got my money
Let's spend it up

Go out and smash it
Like Oh My God
Jump off that sofa
Let's get get OFF

I know that we'll have a ball
If we get down
And go out
And just loose it all

I feel stressed out
I wanna let it go
Lets go way out spaced out
And loosing all control

Fill up my cup
Mozoltov
Look at her dancing
Just take it off

Let's paint the town
We'll shut it down
Let's burn the roof
And then we'll do it again

Let's do it, let's do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it, and do it, and do it,
Let's live it up
And do it, and do it, and do it, do it, do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it
Cause
I gotta feeling (ooooo hoooo) that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night

Tonight's the night (Hey!)
Let's live it up (Let's live it up)
I got my money (I'm paid)
Let's spend it up (Let's spend it up)

Go out and smash it (Smash it)
Like Oh My God (Like Oh My God)
Jump off that sofa (C'mon)
Let's get get OFF

Fill up my cup (Drank)
Mozoltov (La' Chaim)
Look at her dancing (Move it Move it)
Just take it off

Let's paint the town (paint the town)
We'll shut it down (Shut it down)
Let's burn the roof
And then we'll do it again

Let's do it, let's do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it, and do it, and do it,
Let's live it up
And do it, and do it, and do it, do it, do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it,
Let's do it, do it, do it, do it

Here we come
Here we go
We gotta rock (rock,rock,rock,rock)

Easy come
Easy go
Now we on top (top,top,top,top)

Feel the shot
Body rock
Rock it don't stop (stop,stop,stop,stop)

Round and round
Up and down
Around the clock (clock,clock,clock,clock)

Monday, Tuesday,
Wednesday, and Thursday
Friday, Saturday
Saturday to Sunday

Get get get get get with us
You know what we say
Party every day
Pa pa pa Party every day

And I'm feelin (ooooo hoooo)
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night

I gotta feeling (oooooo hoooo) that tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good good night

Ooooooo hooooo


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

I prefer Lil Wayne's version of that song:
Since it's Lil Wayne, you can expect vulgar language.




Spoiler



Party on the beach,
Pa – party on the beach,
Party animal baby let me of the leash,
I got my weed from the west,
My pills from the east,
And 2 bottles of goose thats geese,

[Chorus]
I gotta feeling,
No Ceilings m-ther****a,
That tonites gonna be a good night,
That tonites gonna be a good night,
That tonight gonna be a good – good night,
I gotta feeling, whooohoo,
That tonites gonna be a good night,
That tonites gonna be a good night,
That tonight a good be a good – good night,

Tonights the night,
I’m high as height,
Im young ‘n restless,
I shines my guided light,
And ah, I’m living right,
My health aiite,
My money good,
And my girl a dike,
Sh-t, Lets live it up,
No dying down,
Lets shoot the bar,
I’ll buy the rounds,
I’ll take the shots,
I’m bulletproof, yeah,
Nike you just do it,
I do what it do,

I was drinking from where i came,
When i got here i did the same,
I Don’t like beer i like champagne,
So cheers to Lil Wayne,
And if she think she get my number,
just hope my number don’t change,
Girl stop playing i got that p-ssy on a string,
Now let’s do it!

[Black Eyed Peas]
Let’s do it, let’s do it, let’s do it, let’s do it
And do it and do it, let’s live it up
And do it and do it and do it, do it, do it
Let’s do it, let’s do it, let’s do it,

[Chorus]

[Lil Wayne]
I’m bout to really go in,
I’m Going IN!

Kush, got my dutch fat as f-ck,
Weezy F I’m bad as luck,
I’m already at the top bout to pull the ladder up,
lyrics courtesy of killerhiphop.com
flow crazy, I need a counselor,
I’m hip hops announcer,
I’m in the gun club,
do you wanna meet the bouncer,
been a beast and still-I-am,
now I rock and still-I-jam,
few n-ggas wit me got that white girl like Will-I-am,
look up b-tch aint no ceilings,
see me at the top controlling things,
anybody beat its a muthaf-cking murder scene,
I do it,

No Ceilings MUTHAF-CKER!
Shout out to Black eyed peas.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why, WHY must you mention such crappy, repetitive songs?!

As for the Fireflies, I hate this song too.
_'Cause I'd get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs
As they tried to teach me how to dance_
I'm only going to say that my forehead hurts now. Yeah, this song didn't make many lots of senses.


----------



## maggot (Jan 30, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> all I have to say is learn how to interpret metaphors.
> 
> this on the other hand, really makes no sense.



i do not make any sense of this....:fp
last post not done by me, i google 
"meaning of 'blahblahblah' lyric" and i found this and i like it... i did not make these analysis! thanks...
i use this sometime when i like a song but dont understand meaning because i dont understand metaphor good:confused::confused::confused:.. i cant analysis english poetry!!! AHHH!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice thread. Your analysis showed me that I should strive to make threads as astounding as yours, oh mighty one. /sarcasm


----------



## metal_cuber (Jan 30, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> If there were any meaningful metaphors in these lyrics I would have mentioned them.
> 
> The entire song is simply forced poetry used to fit the style of the music.
> 
> I just read my comments without listening to the song or reading the lyrics, and unless you listen to the song, then read each lyric, then read my comments, you don't really get the full tone of my response. But I'll admit that that's a waste of time. I just needed a place to put into words how I feel every time my roommate plays this song at a ridiculously loud volume . _ .



as pthetic as it is thats what closed minded fad loving people like these days. if its a shallow stupid not even taking talent to play music it will become popular. thats why when people who are closed minded and judgemental see someone listening to good music such as anything except pop for that matter they say they have no taste in music


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

Maggot, nice find.

I guess if I was forced to say that I enjoyed the song and write an English paper on it, that's what I'd write.


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

i like the lyrics to that song.. they make me think


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 31, 2010)

qqwref said:


> soulja boy off in this ho watch me crank it watch me roll



From this I have concluded that I must see qq dance and sing soulja boy before I die.


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2010)

maggot said:


> At the heart of this song there seems to be a yearning or a desire to escape back to childhood innocence. Upon first hearing the song, I was intrigued by the melody and simple lyrics; it wasn't until I actually questioned the artists intent that I began seeing the deeper meaning of Adam Young's lyrics. The song starts by telling us we would "not believe" our eyes, a statement that suggests the song will cover some sort of fantastic occurrence. Then the song progresses into a dream like quality. The speaker actually speaks of fireflies as if they were surrounded by them, but I can't help believe the fireflies are supposed to stand for a specific event or situation. Hence the question: Who would catch fireflies? The answer: innocent children. The song speaks about the innocence of youth and how quickly that innocence escapes us. The chorus says "I'd LIKE to make myself believe" suggesting a desire of something that can not be completely accomplished. The speaker wants to believe earth moves slowly; if he can't believe that simple statement, it must mean the opposite is true--planet Earth spins much too fast. In other words, time passes by much too quickly. The speaker then talks about the desire to remain to remain in that dream trance instead of waking up to reality, because within that dream trance is the innocence of youth. An innocence and naivety that allows a simple act--catching fireflies--to become a magical excursion into a wonderland of possibility and adventure. The point of the song seems to speak about the need to hold onto and embrace (maybe even slip back into) our child hood innocence so the reality of growing up does not completely take away the magic and joy the world has to offer. Simply put: We are all forced to give up our childhood too soon. We need more fireflies and rooms full of toys (video) to keep our lives simple and innocent.



This has to be the most unattractive post to read this year already  one block of teeeext


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 22, 2014)

BUMP: i love dis song


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 22, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> BUMP: i love dis song



Oh no, what have you done Rowe


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2014)

My goodness Rowe, that deserves a permaban


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 23, 2014)

A classic example of how concrete cubers can be.

And who doesn't love this song? (Besides the OP)


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 23, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> A classic example of how concrete cubers can be.
> 
> And who doesn't love this song? (Besides the OP)



It's a catchy song, but the lyrics are really dumb. I think it wouldn't cause people so much anger if other people didn't talk about how great and poetic this song is, cause it's really not. It's simple rhymes with a catchy tune, just another pop song.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 21, 2017)

OregonTrail said:


> _'Cause I'd get a thousand hugs
> From ten thousand lightning bugs
> As they tried to teach me how to dance_
> 
> 4. Again with the terrible rhymes that although forced, still don't create any sensible lyrics. Not only are the fireflies crying because you are asleep, now they're giving you "hugs" in your now ambiguous sleep-wake state? You've proposed that the ratio of lightning bug to hug ratio is 10:1, does this mean it only takes 10 bugs to noticeably compress your body? What are you again?



It may please you to find out that the interpretation of this verse has finally been explained in detail, by the original artist: https://www.facebook.com/owlcity/photos/a.305439117024.188676.65217182024/10155050947042025/?type=3


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

OregonTrail said:


> [youtubehd]psuRGfAaju4[/youtubehd]
> 
> Lyrics:
> 
> ...


Oooh myyy goood I'm dying right now so funny


----------

